# Another Vostok That Looks Like A Watch!



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yet another Vostok that looks like a watch ... the rumours must be true


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi John

I agree, that's a great looking watch. Still like the Vostok divers though - an awful lot of watch for the money what with 200m water resistance, screw down crown, screw back etc. The dials on the divers do need improving, though I think they have a certain charm!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul - I like the one with the 60's style "skin diver" design!

I agree that for the money it is a lot of watch.

Look at the watch above for Â£42, even has a display back - good value

I picked up a white Vostok 1943 with a s/s bracelet in Kiev for Â£44 (so Roy's price is more than fair) replaced the bracelet and now have it on a Brown RLT Flieger - I really like it.

I will miss the battleships and ice breakers though on the traditional Vostok's if they change altogether.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

That's one of the nicest Vostoks I've seen.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Agree with Sargon, one of the nicest ones I've seen. Maybe a bit too nice/"posh" in term of style compared to the classic look of the Vostocks?

If they hadn't insisted on putting an action man or Thomas the tank engine on most of their watches I would have gotten myself one as a beater a long time ago: quality and highly functional otherwise.

Pieter


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd heard the rumours a while ago that Vostok would start making more "conventional" watches alongside the picture dial ones.

There is a market for both, I'm glad Vostok have taken stock of that. No pun intended.









JoT, it is an attractive watch. Might be tempted after Christmas (and the RLT 6 quartz







).


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan .. dont forget the RLT7


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Yes, it is a nice looking watch but, if I buy a Russian watch I expect ALL the writting on the face to be in Russian Cryillic. Or amd I just too fussy.

Cheers

frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I agree with Frank. Cryllic script is much more desirable. It gives a Russian watch much more interest.

The producers shoot themselves in the feet trying to reach out to Western buyers. The unique character of the watch is lost.

Wostok have lost me now - might as well buy an elysee or some such. I'll go down to T.J. Hughes and buy up all their remaindered Ben Shermans - that should be about as rewarding as buying a Wostok like this one.

Looks like the older watches ( especially the CCCPs ) are going to rise in value if they keep this up.

Perhaps I ought to start looking at Chinese watches. 

Globalism GO SUCK.........


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree Cryillic or nought!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just noticed that the seconds track goes up to 100.

I have seen this before but do not remember what it is for. Does anyone know ?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy; isnt it to read out in minutes plus decimal fraction? Rather than seconds e.g. 45 secs = 0.75 minute


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That sounds right JoT , thank you.


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

FrankC said:


> ...if I buy a Russian watch I expect ALL the writting on the face to be in Russian Cryillic. ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> frank


 All, ... have you looked at Slava stuff? The day marker is at least in cyrillic, often the maker and other face markings, and they are incredibly cheap.

In fact, if I can find the model I saw some time ago, I might get one myself!


----------

